# string twist



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

the sting on my bow has started to twist so the peep and realese loop point to my left and not at me the bow is only a year old and has a winners choice sting i do wax the crap out of the string and have not noticed any accuracy problems is this ok or somthing that needs to be addressed thanks :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--Put it in a bow press & put a little twist on the string. It's becoming this way just from being used, doesn't matter if it's winners choice "the pre-stretched" strings...do stretch. Nice thing is, once this happens on the winners choice, it usually won't happen again once its positioned a little better--


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks i just put the brand in incase they have any problems


----------

